# P.J. Hairston with the Flop of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@Diable


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Because he's a nobody he will get a public reply from Sterling to act like they're cracking down on this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@cbSSportsNBA: Charlotte’s P.J. Hairston fined $5,000 for the worst flop of all time. https://t.co/l19pJQwFjI


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I still think these fines should be based on a salary percentage rather than a dollar amount. $5000 means more to Hairston than it would to Al Jefferson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I still think these fines should be based on a salary percentage rather than a dollar amount. $5000 means more to Hairston than it would to Al Jefferson.



I like that idea.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I still think these fines should be based on a salary percentage rather than a dollar amount. $5000 means more to Hairston than it would to Al Jefferson.


It should just be more period. 

They made all this talk last season about clamping down and repeat offender, blah blah blah and nothing is really changing. Just the occasional slap on the wrist when a flop is too blatant to defend.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It should just be more period.
> 
> They made all this talk last season about clamping down and repeat offender, blah blah blah and nothing is really changing. Just the occasional slap on the wrist when a flop is too blatant to defend.


.5% of your yearly salary would be more than a slap on the wrist. That would make it $5,000 for every million you make in a year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> .5% of your yearly salary would be more than a slap on the wrist. That would make it $5,000 for every million you make in a year.


I'd favor increasing suspensions based on flop history. 1 game for first offense, 3 for second, 5 for third, etc. Also, if you don't pay the player his salary during the suspended games then it follows your percentile idea.


----------

